# Engine Power is Reduced, Service StabiliTrek, Service Traction Control



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was greeted with this three DIC messages after cranking over this morning. Car runs but acceleration is very slow. I barely tap the pedal and skyrocket to 5K RPM's but only move 2mph. Managed to get it to the dealer, which is backlogged with cars so probably won't get it back any time soon.

I have 33,655 miles on the car so obviously it will be covered. Not sure if I should pay the car off to prepare for some major repair bills with this thing. In the last 2,000 miles I've had the heater core, water pump, battery (expected) and now this. Sorry for the rant, just another hot day in Arizona.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm happy to report that it was not a component failure. Two weeks ago I brought it in because my battery was leaking acid. They replaced it but did not check for it leaking beyond the battery holster. Turns out the acid chewed through some cabling beneath the battery.

From the service record:

Check engine light came on while driving and reduced engine power mode and display. Scan and diag P2138. Perform diag and found 016V on circuit 1162. Trace wiring connector X200 - OK. Add dielectric grease to connector. Inspect remainder of harness. Remove battery and tray and ECM to gain access to harness. Found harness had battery acid in it from previous battery leaking. Open harness and clean. Replaced section of wire from X100 and re-assembled. Re check operation and R/T to ck repair.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To darn close to the ABS module with a flock of wires on it, crazy traction control kills the engine with one wheel pulse missing.

Now you got me to thinking, maybe a guy should place a piece of plastic over that ABS module. Just had to replace a battery in my motorhome with this last super cold winter. It froze and leaked, but didn't do any other damage, because nothing was underneath it. Not exactly true in the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MIPS64 said:


> I was greeted with this three DIC messages after cranking over this morning. Car runs but acceleration is very slow. I barely tap the pedal and skyrocket to 5K RPM's but only move 2mph. Managed to get it to the dealer, which is backlogged with cars so probably won't get it back any time soon.
> 
> I have 33,655 miles on the car so obviously it will be covered. Not sure if I should pay the car off to prepare for some major repair bills with this thing. In the last 2,000 miles I've had the heater core, water pump, battery (expected) and now this. Sorry for the rant, just another hot day in Arizona.


Hey there,

I am truly sorry for this! I would be happy to assist you if needed. Please feel free to send me over a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership if you would like me to document this on your behalf.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

guess that is something to remember if our batteries ever blow or whatever they are doing. I haven't had a battery leak on me since the 80's on my first junker


----------

